# Tanning



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,

I am feeling very pasty .... caught sight of myself in the mirror and oooooh it wasn't good    I am thinking a bit of colour will help (as would shifting 3 stone)  , can anyone recommend anything?

Not really used sunbeds before but am considering it .... or should I try to stick to applying fake tan?  I've tried the holiday sun stuff but never really made much difference    Though I was never that consistant in using it. 

Any thoughts most welcome!

Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Jovi I used to be a sunbed girl but since my donor's partner has a growth on his thigh I haven't been on one in years, I would really recommend having a spray tan done by the lady - ask around for a recommendation- St Tropez doesn't  really take on me, I have had a Fake Bake, and California Tan have a nice colour on me(not Tango) - I agree that looking a bit browner perks you us


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks JJ1 - how often does a spray one need doing?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

exfoliate and then go best at the end of the day, keep it on overnight and then shower off, moisturise to prolong but about 5 days+
L x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I would definitely recommend a good spray tan - i have used sunbeds a few times years ago, and i have to say i absolutely loved it - it made me feel fabulous, but it's so not worth it now it is realised how great the risks are!

I try to ignore how pale i am these days....


----------

